# Supprimer les pubs dailymotion



## _SNOW_ (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un sait-il comment supprimer les pubs en intro des vidéos dailymotion ? J'ai Adblock mais il ne bloque pas les pubs dailymotion justement.
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

quel adblock?

il y avait une extension adblock  VIDEO
qui rempissait ce role , en theorie

 attention , les " bloquaient" en visuel MAIS  là  
 fallait quand même poireauter le temps de  défilement de la pub


----------



## _SNOW_ (19 Mars 2013)

L'extension Adblock standard, pour bloquer les pubs : http://safariadblock.com
Ça fonctionne avec U-Tube. Pas avec dailymotion.


----------

